# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Hue Vietnam [Travel HD Video]

## hanoihotel01

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*


*CHECKIN VIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Str, Hanoi, Vietnam.

Tel:  +84.4 6269 7777
Fax: +84.4 6288 3456
Email: info@checkinvietnam.com
Website: www.checkinvietnam.com

----------

